# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Ερωτήσεις για μελλοντική κατασκευή κλούβας!

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Πρόσφατα αποφάσισα ότι θέλω να μετακινήσω το ζευγάρι με τα ζεμπράκια μου σε μια μεγαλύτερη κλούβα καθώς την άνοιξη ευελπιστώ να δω μικρά και θέλω κάτι πιο "επαγγελματικό" από κλουβιά σκορπισμένα σε όλες τις επιφάνειες του σπιτιού και μια μαμά να φωνάζει για τα σκορπισμένα σπόρια  :Fighting0066:  ::  Αρχικά είχα βρει μια κλούβα στο ίντερνετ στα 130 ευρώ περίπου που ήταν έτοιμη. Μετά όμως ψάχνοντας στο forum είδα πολύ ωραίες κατασκευές από ράφια dexion. Στην ουσία αυτό που σκέφτομαι να κάνω είναι να πάρω ως σκελετό για την κλούβα dexion και να τα κλείσω μετά γύρω γύρω με το κουνελόσυρμα φτιάχνοντας έτσι ένα κλουβί.

Θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω κάποια πραγματάκια!! 

Το βασικό είναι αν πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι στην αγορά του dexion καθώς είμαι λίγο άσχετη. Υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη ή είναι ένα συγκεκριμένο και ασφαλές για τα μικρά μου;; 
Επίσης, σκοπεύω αυτή τη κατασκευή με τα ζουζούνια μου να την έχω στο μπαλκόνι μόνιμα πια καθώς βλέπω πόσο πιο χαρούμενα είναι όταν είναι έξω και πως μαραζώνουν όταν τα βάζω μέσα το απόγευμα. Αν τους παρέχω λοιπόν την κατάλληλη προστασία, τόσο από τις καιρικές συνθήκες όσο και από πιθανούς θηρευτές θα είναι εντάξει μόνιμα έξω; Εννοείται ότι αν το κρύο είναι τσουχτερό θα μπαίνουν μέσα το βράδυ!

----------


## mrsoulis

Καταρχήν αυτό το μέσα έξω δε ξέρω πόσο βολικό θα είναι και πόσο θα το ανεχτεί η μαμά ένα τεράστιο κλουβί μέσα στα πόδια της! Για μένα όσον αφορά το χειμώνα καλύτερα να καλύψεις κάποιες πλευρές με ναϋλον ή με κόντρα πλακέ ( εγώ αυτό έχω σκοπό να βάλω ) και να τα αφήσεις σε ένα σημείο ειδικά όταν ξεκινάει η προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής, αν σε ενδιαφέρει βέβαια, απαγορεύονται οι μετακινήσεις από όσο γνωρίζω... Επίσης θα πρέπει έξω να λάβεις και κάποια μέτρα προστασίας από αρπακτικά... Θα βρεις στο φόρουμ αρκετές πληροφορίες... Εγώ πάντως στη θέση σου ανάλογα με το πόσο που μπορείς να διαθέσεις θα πήγαινα σε ένα ξυλουργείο, έτσι κι αλλιώς κάθονται αυτή την εποχή, και θα του έλεγα να μου φτιάξει ένα σκελετό και θα περνούσαν το σύρμα μόνος μου ή θα του ζητούσα να μου το κάνει αυτός... Μια κατασκευή 60x60x120 που πιστεύω είναι αρκετά καλή πάνω από 30 ευρώ σε υλικά δε κοστίζει με τίποτα τωρα εξαρτάται πόσο υπολογίζει τη δουλειά του....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φυσικά και θα καλύψω κάποιες πλευρές και θα μείνει έξω. Αλλά και η ίδια όταν το συζητήσαμε είπε ότι αν κάνει παγωνιά ας πούμε (που συνήθως στην Αθήνα δεν κάνει), ε δεν θα τα αφήσουμε έξω έστω και προστατευμένα! Απλά βρίσκω το dexion εύκολο γιαυτό και θέλω περισσότερες πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό! 
Εννοείται ότι την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής το κλουβί θα είναι σταθερό, εξάλλου τότε δεν έχει πολλά κρύα!

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Κων/να.
Θα  σου πω 2,3 πραγματακια,αν και υπαρχουν παιδια εδω μεσα που ειναι πολυ πιο καταλληλοι να σε συμβουλεψουν.
Καταρχην εχω και εγω φτιαξει κατασκευη με dexion.
Αν δεν κανω λαθος,το dexion ειναι ενα,ολα τα άλλα ειναι,τυπου dexion.
Επειτα,σκεψου μηπως πρεπει να βαλεις και ροδες στην κατασκευη σου.
Ακομα  και αν,λογω αναπαραγωγης δεν ''πρεπει''να μετακινεις την  κατασκευη,σκεψου οτι καποιες άλλες φορες,ισως να χρειαζεται να την  μετακινεις.
Π.χ,λογω βροχης με αερα ή να ''πιανει''την κατασκευη καποιες ωρες ο ηλιος.
Εκτος πια αν το μπαλκονι σου εχει τοσο βαθος ωστε να μην σε απασχολουν αυτα τα θεματα.
Επισης  αν ''ντυσεις την κατασκευη σου στις 3 πλευρες(αριστερα,δεξια κ πισω),ας  πουμε με πλεξιγλας,δεν βρισκω τον λογο να βαζεις μεσα στο σπιτι την  κατασκευη ακομα και με χοντρα κρυα.
Τωρα το κοστος;;;;
4 ας πουμε  ορθοστατες (2 μετρα) κανουν περιπου 25 ευρω.3 ραφια με πλατος 80 cm  κανουν περιπου 25 ευρω.Ας πουμε οτι τα ραφια θα τα εχεις ανα 60cm.
 Τα πλεξιγλας θα κανουν, αν ας πουμε ντυσεις τα 2 ''διαμερισματα'' περιπου 60 ευρω.
Σκεψου τελος για το μπροστινο μερος να βαλεις σιτα για τα κουνουπια και κουνελοσυρμα ας πουμε για τα αρπακτικα.
4 ροδες κανουν περιπου 20 με 25 ευρω.
Αυτα.....ελπιζω ελαχιστα να βοηθησα λιγο.
Γεια χαρα και να πανε ολα καλά :wink:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι με βοήθησες πολύ!! Λοιπόν, στη κατασκευή σίγουρα θα μπουν και ροδάκια καθώς θα είναι λογικά βαριά άρα κάπως πρέπει να είναι πιο εύκολη η οποιαδήποτε μετακίνηση. Τώρα, στο σημείο που θα μπει, δεν πιάνει ο ήλιος καθώς υπάρχει τέντα στο μπαλκόνι και είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για να μην το φτάνει ο ήλιος και πιθανόν ούτε και η βροχή αν και για αυτό θα πρέπει να σιγουρευτώ!

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ καλή η σκέψη σου Κων/να...είναι κάτι που έχω κι εγώ κατα νου αλλά το επεξεργάζομαι ακόμα μιας και θέλω απο τη μια να είναι μια μεγάλη κλούβα πτήσης αλλά σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής να χωρίζεται σε ζευγαρώστρες. Δεν έχω κατασταλάξει ακόμα στο πως και που κτλ αλλά σίγουρα με dexion είναι ένας αρκετά εύκολος τρόπος!! Δεν έχω να προτείνω τρόπους και ιδέες απλά ήθελά να σε επικροτήσω για την σκέψη σου. Φυσικά θα παρακολουθώ το θέμα σου για να κλέψω ιδέες...χιχιχι  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ήθελα να κάνω μια μικρή διευκρινιστική ερώτηση για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι το σκέφτομαι σωστά. Το σύρμα που θα χρησιμοποιήσω για να κλείσω τη κλούβα το ζητάω ως κουνελόσυρμα γαλβανιζέ; Είναι ασφαλές για τα ζουζούνια μου;

----------


## mrsoulis

Ναι νομιζω ειναι το πιο καταλληλο εικονες μπορεις να δεις και στο παρακατω θεμα που εχω ανοιξει "νεα κλουβα για zebraκια" στην εννοτητα αυλη του παραδείσου

----------


## nmitoulas

Να σου πώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου λοιπόν μιας και αυτόν τον καιρό κατασκεύαζω μια 4όροφη κλούβα μετά απο αρκετό ψάξιμο πως υπάρχουν και ποιό οικονομίκες λύσεις από που προτίνει ο πετράν.Έχω δεί σε γνωστό πολυκατάστημα ραφίερα τύπου dexion με μόνο 12 ευρό.Όχι τόσο σταθερή και καλαίσθητη αλλά κάποιο άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει για κλουβί παπαγάλου (δεν θυμάμε όνομα) και σίγουρα με 4 γωνιές γίνεται αρκετά σταθερό.Επίσης ροδάκια σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή 1-2 ευρώ και κουνελόσυρμα.Εγώ βέβαια έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ξύλα ως πλαίσιο γιατί τα είχα.Και να μην ξεχάσω εκτός απο πλέξιγκλάς μπορείς επίσης να την ντύσείς με νάυλον ας πούμε πολύ πιο οικονομικό.΄

----------


## mrsoulis

Επειδη το αντιμετωπισα και εγω το θεμα της σταθεροτητας μολις τοποθετησεις το κουνελοσυρμα δενει ολη η κατασκευη γιατι το κουνεροσυρμα δεν ειναι ευκαμπτο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άρα παιδιά όλοι κουνελόσυρμα χρησιμοποιείτε και είστε οκ ε; Γιατί ανησυχούσα μήπως δεν είναι κατάλληλο για την άμεση επαφή με τα πουλάκια!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Πιστεύω είναι το πιο κατάλληλο από όσο έχω διαβάσει και εγώ και μάλιστα ένα αλλο χρήσιμο στοιχείο είναι ότι επειδή ο πάτος θα οξειδωθεί από τις κουτσουλιές καλό είναι να κατασκευαστεί με τέτοιο τροπο ώστε να είναι εύκολη και η αλλαγή του!

----------


## panos70

εγω εχω δυο κλουβες χρονια με κουνελοσυρμα  και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος , σε εμενα τουλαχιστον ο πατος δεν εχει σκουριασει καθολου ,πιανει κατι σαν αλλατα αλλα οχι σκουρια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να υποθέσω ότι με συχνό καθάρισμα στον πάτο τα άλατα αυτά φεύγουν και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για τα πουλάκια...αφού τις έχεις χρόνια υποθέτω είναι εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γιατί αγχώθηκα λίγο με την πιθανότητα ανάγκης αλλαγής του πάτου!  :Big Grin:

----------


## petran

Κων/να,ειχα την εντυπωση οτι στην κατασκευη που θα φτιαξεις,θα βαλεις μεσα κλουβες κ εξωτερικα κουνελοσυρμα για προστασια.
Αν δεν βαλεις κλουβες αλλά εχεις τα πουλια ''χυμα'' μεσα, νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να προσεξεις.Τα παιδια εδω μεσα εχουν αποψη γι αυτο το θεμα.
Εγω με επιφυλαξη θα σου πω οτι πρεπει να βαψεις το κουνελοσυρμα με οικολογικο σπρευ.Δεν ξερω τι άλλο πρεπει να προσεξεις.Θα σου πουν και τα πιο εμπειρα παιδια.
Γεια χαρα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάντως από ότι βλέπω και εδώ και ρώτησα και τον ίδιο για να είμαι σίγουρη, ο Δημήτρης στη κλούβα που έφτιαξε πρόσφατα για τις καρδερίνες του έβαλε κουνελόσυρμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B%CE%B9%CE%AC-! , άρα πιστεύω ότι και για άμεση επαφή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.  :Icon Rolleyes:  *Θα το εκτιμούσα αν κάποιος μου απαντούσε σίγουρα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το κουνελόσυρμα συγκεκριμένα για κατασκευή κλούβας, με το οποίο τα πουλιά θα έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή για να πάρω μια απόφαση ως προς το τι θα ψάξω και σε τι υλικό θα κάνω έρευνα αγοράς .* Αν και από ότι βλέπω αρκετοί το χρησιμοποιείτε με αυτό το τρόπο οπότε είναι θεωρητικά ασφαλές. Ο συχνός, αν όχι καθημερινός καθαρισμός είναι δεδομένος.

----------


## jk21

Oπως σου ειπα και στην επαφη που ειχαμε ,στην περιπτωση διαμονης παπαγαλων που συνηθιζουν να δαγκωνουν το κλουβι ,το κουνελοσυρμα μετα απο καποια χρηση και ειδικα σε συνθηκες υγρασιας ,δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο

Στην περιπτωση πουλιων οπως καναρινια και ζεμπρακια ,η χρηση του για αρκετα χρονια (σε καναρινια ) μου εχει δειξει οτι δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστικο προβλημα .Αν παραυτα ο πατος οξειδωθει συντομα ,τον ξεβιδωνεις και τον αλλαζεις .Ενα 5ευρο (και πολυυυυ λεω ) ακομα και στο χρονο ,για να ειναι ο πατος ενταξει ,δεν ειναι θεμα .Παντως το πλεγμα στον πατο ,λερωνει μονο κατω απο τις πατηθρες και με ξισιμο και πλυσιμο ποτε ποτε ,μια χαρα κρατιεται

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Πραγματικά συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστική και επίμονη αλλά δεν θέλω να ρισκάρω να βάλω κάποιο υλικό χωρίς να είμαι 10000% σίγουρη ότι είναι ασφαλές. Δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι για καλό και τελικά να καταλήξει άσχημα. Όσο κοιτάω βρήκα και αυτό το θέμα που το κουνελόσυρμα βάφτηκε με άσπρο οικολογικό σπρέυ για ασφάλεια από σκουριά http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...0%CF%8C-dexion , άρα πιστεύω ότι είναι και αυτό μια λύση. Φυσικά και δεν με πειράζει να δίνω κάποια χρήματα για συντήρηση αρκεί να είναι τα πουλιά ασφαλή και χαρούμενα στο χώρο τους.

----------


## jk21

Ο Στελιος σιγουρα θα σου πει την εμπειρια του ,ως προς την αντοχη του στο χρονο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Διαβάζοντας ξανά τις απαντήσεις μου, νομίζω ότι ίσως ακούγομαι λίγο απότομη, δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ιδέα μου...Σε περίπτωση που όντως ισχύει, ήθελα να τονίσω ότι δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεσή μου!  :Sign0007:

----------


## jk21

Αποτομη; τι λες κοριτσι μου ; μια χαρα κουβεντα γινεται !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ουφ, εντάξει δεν ξέρω πως μου φάνηκα ότι μίλησα κάπως, και επειδή ο γραπτός λόγος καμιά φορά παρεξηγείται εύκολα είπα να το αναφέρω  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προς το παρόν πιστεύω κατέληξα στο τρόπο κατασκευής της. Dexion και κουνελόσυρμα και στα πλάγια πλέξιγκλας για προστασία και από τον καιρό και από αρπακτικά. 

Η πίσω πλευρά θα έχει τοίχο με ελάχιστη απόσταση της κλούβας από αυτόν και τα χειμωνιάτικα βράδια θα πέφτει και νάυλον απλό ή αυτό το νάυλον με τις φούσκες (Αυτό που όλοι σπάμε όταν πέσει στα χέρια μας), γιατί κάπου διάβασα ότι κρατάει πιο καλά τη ζέστη. Τώρα από μπροστά θα μπει σίγουρα σήτα για τα κουνούπια το καλοκαίρι και ίσως να πέφτει και εκεί νάυλον για το κρύο. Πιστεύετε είναι εντάξει από θέμα προστασίας ή να υπολογίσω και κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Πραγματικά συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστική και επίμονη αλλά δεν θέλω να ρισκάρω να βάλω κάποιο υλικό χωρίς να είμαι 10000% σίγουρη ότι είναι ασφαλές. Δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι για καλό και τελικά να καταλήξει άσχημα. Όσο κοιτάω βρήκα και αυτό το θέμα που το κουνελόσυρμα βάφτηκε με άσπρο οικολογικό σπρέυ για ασφάλεια από σκουριά http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...0%CF%8C-dexion , άρα πιστεύω ότι είναι και αυτό μια λύση. Φυσικά και δεν με πειράζει να δίνω κάποια χρήματα για συντήρηση αρκεί να είναι τα πουλιά ασφαλή και χαρούμενα στο χώρο τους.


Λοιπόν την δική μου κλούβα για τα παραδείσια την έχεις δεί!!!Έχω βάψει επίτηδες τον πάτο με το λευκό σπρέυ και τώρα δύο χρόνια με το καθάρισμα με ξύδι και νερό δεν έχω σκουριά!!Βέβαια πρίν βάψω  βάζω ένα αντισκουριακό και μετά που θα στεγνώσει βάζω  σπρέι και το καλύβω όλο..!!!Ούτε δηλητιρίαση έχω ούτε τίποτα...
Στο θέμα που μας παραθέτεις είναι αυτό το σύρμα που έχω βάλει και εγώ!!! :wink:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωραία χαίρομαι πολύ που λειτουργεί αυτό με το σπρέι!!  :cool:

----------

